# Ufa - International Children’s Winter Games 2013/ VI International Children’s Winter Games



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*Construction and Reconstruction of Sports Facilities for ICG-2013*

VI Winter International Games 2013 will take place at four Ufa sports facilities: mountain skiing facility “Olympic Park”, sports and fitness center “Biathlon”, Sports Palace and Universal sports arena “Ufa-Arena.”

Today all the four venues of the Games are being reconstructed and modernized.

*Mountain skiing facility “Olympic Park” *










The “Olympic Park” facility is one of the examples of successful private-public partnership in Ufa, it was built in 2003. Now it includes four ski slopes with the total length of 1600 meters for both amateurs and professionals. The maximum level difference is 95 meters. In order to prepare the skiing run under unfavorable weather conditions artificial snow making machines can be used. There is also an equipment rental center and four modern T-bar lifts at disposal of the visitors. 

During the International Children’s Games 2013 the “Olympic Park” will host competitions in mountain skiing (Alpine Giant Slalom and ski race on a special ski run) and snowboarding (Slopestyle, Snowcross). 

In the run-up to the International Children’s Games a new building of Children's and Youth Sports School for Mountain Skiing was founded with the floor space of 3 thousand square meters and parking for 90 cars. Special nets and mats have been purchased to provide safety of young sportsmen. 

One of the priority aims of the reconstruction on the territory of “Olympic Park” facility is to equip new mountain ski slopes. In winter holidays the facility is visited by approximately 700 people. The maximum amount of visitors per day is more than thousand people. During the international competitions the load on the tracks is multiplied, which requires equipping new slopes. This year a ravine is planned to be filled to make slope No.2 much wider. Besides, a new mountain ski track will appear near the incomplete 120-meter ski-jump, which they plan to dismantle. These works will be financed from the city budget.



*Sports and Fitness Center “Biathlon”*










The Ufa sports and fitness center “Biathlon” is being prepared for the Summer Biathlon World Championship and Winter International Children’s Games. On February 26 and March 3, 2013 it will host such sports as orienteering and ski races. 

The reconstruction concerns biathlon tracks and certain buildings. Specifically, footings of the iron cross-over bridge connecting the entrance to the territory of the facility with the spectator stands obstruct access ways to the perpendicular stone bridge. That is why it is going to be dismantled. 

The repairing of “Biathlon” tracks and access ways to the facility is carried out by the OOO KomStroy, a construction organization. Today the forest area of “Biathlon” has a new uphill track with the slope angle of 35 degrees. The track sector was cleared from the trees and filled with the crushed rock. Now they are going to put high-quality asphalt on it. 

Now the tracks of the facility are 2 meters wider to make it 6 meters for the competitions. Besides, the tracks from the stone bridge were made wider both ways. 

They are also intending to coat with asphalt access ways from Komarova street and all the existing parking lots. The complete overhaul of the facility is estimated for the amount of 29.68 million rubles, funded from the Republican budget. 

Widening of the shooting-range, repair and installation of the display panel screen, purchasing of special equipment for the amount of 10million rubles is also provisioned.


*Ufa-Arena *










The repairs of the major sports arena of the Republic and Ufa have started a year before the VI International Children’s Games in Ufa. The small ice arena was reconstructed to host training of young sportsmen. The competitions between the hockey players will take place on the major ice arena. 

Today inside of the sports facility finishing work are being fulfilled: ceiling cover repair, changing separate part of the floor covering in small gym. Currently, inside of the building wall tiles in the halls and public spaces have been changed, the display of the major arena has been repaired, the spectator seats have been repaired, as well as ice resurfacer garages. Today major ice arena is being finished.


*Sports Palace *










The Sports Palace is under complete overhaul in the run-up to the largest sports events: Ice Hockey World Championship among youth teams and VI Winter International Children’s Games 2013. 

The project suggested and already implemented repair of utilities, repair of roof, floor cover and building face. Inside of the Sports Palace the rooms will be replanned to comply with sanitary, firefighting requirements and terms of hosting international competitions. Currently, the estimated cost of the facility is 402 million rubles. 

According to the plan the amount of the spectator seats will be increased up to 3 500, a press-center with all the necessary equipment will appear to facilitate preparation of journalist materials at the venue. The overhauled facility is planned to be finished in autumn 2012. 

http://www.icg-ufa2013.com/eng/info...nstruction-of-sports-facilities-for-icg-2013/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*Mountain skiing facility “Olympic Park”*

22/08/2012











*Sports and Fitness Center “Biathlon”*

22/08/2012



















http://www.icg-ufa2013.com/eng/mediagallery/139/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*Sports Palace*

old











reconstruction











new


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*Ufa-Arena*

Big skating rink

Tribunes at 4 levels with total of places: 8250
4 VIP boxes with total of places: 52
31 club boxes with total of places: 280
Restaurant on 100 seats 
Opened - 2007




















Small skating rink

Tribunes with total of places - 635
Multilevel parking on 222 places
Opened - 2011


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*Mountain skiing facility “Olympic Park”*

08.10.2012


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*Mountain skiing facility “Olympic Park”*

New parking



dust_bro said:


>



Сhild junior sports school on mountain skiing



dust_bro said:


>


----------

